# cheapest successful lures



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Grinner is onto an interesting idea that many here try-cheapo lures...what's your best $5 in comparison to the $20 plus ones?Any duds?


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Berkley minnow's from Big W are a pretty good value for money lure. I've done well on them, around the $4 mark.

The outdoor brand they also sell I've never had much success on.

Kokoda G vibes are excellent value as well for around the $7 mark.

Stump jumpers are a great larger fresh water lure, half price of most other cod lures. (I've got some of their smaller ones, but not used them much)


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll second the Berkley Frenzy minnows. Good action, and amazing finish for the price. Trebles on them aren't great, but replace them with Owners or Gamakatsus and you've got a nice lure that catches well above its price.

Cheers,


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Frenzy's work as well as Surecatch the hooks are crap but they seem to swim out of the box and catch fish. Stay away from Nelson lures and my experience of the Kokoda's is bad


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

Greetings. I've had great success with the frenzyFS6.S ,also the FS9.M. I always replace the hooks with something a bit stronger and sharper.It's not so sad when you lose a $6 lure to a oyster bed or big fish. I used a sprog lure from ET, purchased from Big Dub. at $4.50.replaced the hooks and gave it a go at Batemans Bay last week, the bream quite fancied it in the deeper water around Square Head and snapper Rock. cheers, rob.


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

Guys for a good cheap lure try the Tassie Devil. Around $4 - $5 for a sngle or a pack of 3 for $12. Had success with Trout, Redfin, Bass and Saratoga in Fresh and Bream and Flathead in saltwater.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Outback lures Poppers - under $4 and had more on them than the $15 odd buck you beauts.


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

I have found that the troll craft double downers work a treat. I have found that the metal bibed ones work best over the plastic and the hooks hold up on most fish. The only problem i have had is with the join on the bib to the line. After a big fish this will bend and need to be replace with a O ring. Might be a better idea to do this befor fishing. But at around $5 great lure to not care about. Have seen them in the "bargain Barrel" at Tackle world and most other places. Give them a go.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

The berkleys do work...the silver/black one we used to call the "trout killer".. For some reason at this one place we used to fish the coral trout just absolutley loved them.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i like the outback lures 'jindiverk' (I think) - 9cm long shallow diving lure. Have caught kings, salmon, tailor and even my pb bream on it. About $4.

havent had much success with the cheapo berkeley lures - they all seem to swim crooked and spin around at anything faster than walking pace


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Surecatch poppers (or Gillies - same factory, same lure) are good, with 5 packs accoasionally coming out for $10 - so $2/lure, but the trebles will fall apart (literally fall apart - you have to see it to believe it!), so replace these with some owner size 12 trebles and you have some great $4 lures.


----------



## Frappacino (May 10, 2009)

I bought a kokoda sprog and thought from other people's reactions it was going to be crap straight out of the box

then I trolled it at sunset and caught 5 salmon in session, but then again maybe salmon eat anything ? I didnt get a bite on many of the frenzies though


----------



## andy80 (Jun 20, 2009)

smith jigs are good for mackeral and they are about 3 to 8 bucks


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

my best ever lure was a SMILIN JACKS lure, around $5 it was white and a mirrory kind of look to it, after i got one lodged in the webbing between my thumb and index finger i couldn't find them after that, they now have a white one with a pattern on the top.... does just as good for me!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not ashamed to be seen rummaging through the bargain bins. Caught fish with all the cheap generic lures.

There are plenty of _"same dog, different collar"_ lures out there and the only thing I look for is the hook quality. Depending on what you're targetting you may want to change the hooks to stronger versions on some of them, otherwise just use them as is. I can honestly say I've also never tuned a new lure, cheap or otherwise.

I don't know about anyone else but my lures usually get lost before they get worn out on fish, rather lose $5 than $25.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

ive just started using a little RMG scorpion i got from big W for 6 buks, caught me a few pike, a bream and a small flattie in a 2 hour period the other day. Ill definitely run it when i dont feel like puting the sx40 out for a run


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got a red head white body old $5 luhr jensen in a bargain basket 20 years ago...It can't be trolled 10 minutes without hooking up-has got me over 50 yellowbelly,cod...too precious..I love him..retired champion


----------

